# Bonding



## Bluegill7 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello, my hedgehog and I aren't really getting along. She's puffing and hissing when I try to take her out of here cage, and then she'll just lay on the floor in a ball until you stick here back into here cage. I was wonder that we try/do handle her daily for 30min - 1hour 30 min.

How Long Do You Think It Will Take For Her To Bond With Us?


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

it could take weeks, honestly. Sometimes, with especially finicky hedgehogs, it can take months. But you should just be patient with her. If she's curling up in a ball when you take her out, try laying her in a snuggle sack or soft blanket on your lap and letting her sleep there. That will still help you bond, even if you're not really interacting very much.

And don't be discouraged by the huffing when you first get her out, they pretty much all do that, even when they are familiar with you. That's just their nature, it's nothing personal.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Try going into a quiet room with dim lighting. Just lay her down on a blanket and allow her to do her own thing. Also if she likes mealworms they can be temp the most grumpy hedgies.


----------



## Bluegill7 (Feb 26, 2012)

Replying, I think that is a good idea. Thanks for the suggestion, I was expecting for it to be faster. Thanks :/


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

The biggest key with our spikey friends is patience. As long as you provide some TLC your baby will come along! Keep it up. stick with it, the rewards of trust and the overall cuteness of hedgehogs is something special.


----------



## HAZARDxSTONE (Jan 23, 2012)

I've had little Cambria for about a month and half now, and last night was the first night she actively snuggled with me and got upset when I got up. She's been on and off interested in snuggling with me, sometimes she would just wander off.

She was never essentially grumpy in the first place, so she was easier to become affectionate. She's been sick on and off too, so maybe be nursing her back to health has made her appreciate me a bit more lol.

Just give her time, they all have their trust issues, like any person. Form a nice friendship by letting her hang out with you in a comfortable environment, she'll come around. And like some other posters said, tempt her with treats. But not too many! =]


----------



## emtortat (Mar 15, 2012)

i just got max yesterday and want to make sure he is happy ive wanted max for a very long time


----------



## joloveshedgies (Mar 4, 2012)

I have the samne problem love it if it is any help, my hedgie seems to really not like me. However, he was huffing a litle less last night and just hope he isn't back tohis old self tonight. I have had him for 8 months and he has been really grumpy throughout.

Please let us know how you get on.

Hugs

JO xx


----------



## Bluegill7 (Feb 26, 2012)

Were getting better now, I can pick her up out of her cage without hurting myself to bad, she will run and hide all around our family room, unlike before when she laid there in a ball.


----------

